# Red Devil tank mates



## galaxy911 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok - so after my last post about my convicts slowing in their breeding habits, I have gotten a lot of abuse over keeping a red devil with my 2 convicts.

Everyone not online that i've spoken to, and everything I've read has said that this is an alright thing to do. But could someone please clarify whether I'm as bad of a fish owner as people are making out??

My convicts are full grown, my red devil is about 7inches. 
They have never fought, they all have their spots and do their own thing. 
I have tried other fish in that tank - texas, cubans, and even another convict (none of which were my idea - my partner at the time wanted those fish but had nowhere to put them) ect. but they have all been killed.

I used to have a divider in my tank, but the convicts and red devil kept somehow getting to either side and there was still no mutilation (so i ended up removing it)
The personalities of my red devil and convicts seem to fit really well with each other and they all live happily together. If I thought they were fighting, I'd remove someone. I love these fish too much to see them die >.<

So am I a bad fish owner? Are convicts and red devils really such a horrible mix?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Don't pay them any attention.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

galaxy911 said:


> Ok - so after my last post about my convicts slowing in their breeding habits, I have gotten a lot of abuse over keeping a red devil with my 2 convicts.
> 
> Everyone not online that i've spoken to, and everything I've read has said that this is an alright thing to do. But could someone please clarify whether I'm as bad of a fish owner as people are making out??
> 
> ...


If its not broken don't fix it, remember you know your fish the best.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't see the tank size they're in listed anywhere...?


----------



## galaxy911 (Dec 21, 2011)

SinisterKisses said:


> I don't see the tank size they're in listed anywhere...?


They are currently in a 60gallon tank. 
I am moving house in a month, and when I do I am also moving them into a 120gallon tank, and using the 60gallon tank for my Jack dempsey.


----------



## Mbunagasm (Mar 22, 2012)

I am finding the rules of species mixing to be very flexible and situational. With careful introductions and lots of hiding places many fish can be housed together. Introduce the fish you think be the most aggressive/territorial. I bred convicts in a barb tank with no problems, just take the male out when they brood or use a smaller male.


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

Keeping anything with a RD is tricky, but I think convicts have as good a chance as anything I can think of off the top of my head. They are small(ish) and tough, larger fish would be more likely to be seen as a threat and eliminated. That 120g will be far preferable also.


----------

